
Company Announces First SEC-Compliant Public American Ethereum ICO - maehwasu
https://medium.com/@BlockMason/three-weeks-ago-the-ethereum-community-was-rocked-by-an-unexpected-report-the-sec-had-finally-90814e8ca4d
======
DrScump
This is Fake News, as an honest reading of the SEC press release shows. There
is _no such thing_ as an "SEC-compliant ICO"; the SEC has made no such
endorsement.

The SEC press release simply says that ICO instruments _may be securities_ and
therefore _subject to the full gamut of SEC regulation_.

------
jaredbowie
Direct link to legal opinion:
[https://blockmason.io/Ethereum_Opinion_2017-08-14.pdf](https://blockmason.io/Ethereum_Opinion_2017-08-14.pdf)

~~~
DrScump
A _memo_ published by a law office is _not_ a "legal opinion" in the normal
vernacular.

------
goodtimesz
Why haven't other companies been able to get lawyers to issue similar
opinions?

